# Questions about the reserves



## ankhmor (15 Sep 2009)

I know these questions must have been posted thousands of times but the search function doesn't work.

I'm 16 and planning on joining the reserves. I would like to know the process from beginning to the end, nut I have some specific questions in mind:
1. How do I find out working hour from a recruitment base/office?
2. How much time do I have to spend? I mean I go to school and can't really spend more than 5 hours on a weeknight.
3. I heard I might get paid. Is it true? Because then I could just quit my regular job.
4. What do you guys do in the reserves? Just work out/train or something else?

Thnaks again.


----------



## MikeL (15 Sep 2009)

1.)  Goto the website of whatever Reserve unit you would like to join, on that website they will list their parade nights, timings, etc.   You will start your application there.

At  www.army.gc.ca  browse around the menus an you can look at Reserve units in your area an find out about them if you don't already know.

2.) Again look at the unit website. It is probably about 3hrs give or take 1 night a week.

3.) Yes you will get paid, search on the forums an/or google for Canadian Forces Pay chart

4.) Depends on the unit you join an what trade you are.  Generally you will start in a PAT Pl an you will learn the basics, ie drill, how to wear a uniform, ranks, etc


----------



## lennoj (15 Sep 2009)

1. Your recruitment office should have a list of each unit in your area, their phone numbers and parade nights. Your reserve unit will have a specific parade night and timings given to you once you meet with that units recruiter. 

2. A parade night is usually only 3 hours, once a week. There are weekend ex's that that I strongly suggest attending and of course, get your basic soldiering courses completed asap.

3. lol I don't recommend quiting your other job when you are just starting out. Reserve pay scales can be found here: http://www.cmp-cpm.forces.gc.ca/dgcb-dgras/ps/pay-sol/pr-sol/index-eng.asp 

4. Everything. Deploy overseas, PT, drill, trades courses, exercises, domestic operations, and so much more.

The unit you are interested in can provide you with more information on what they do as a unit and their RO's (routine orders)

Edit: grrr beat me to it -skeletor-


----------



## CFR FCS (15 Sep 2009)

Good advice. I would also add you can go to the recruiting web page http://www.forces.ca/ and there is a really neat "chat with a recruiter" function. They can direct you a reserve unit nearby, give you the hours and location of your nearest CFRC and even help with the application process. Try it our and let us know what you think.


----------



## MikeL (15 Sep 2009)

Also, in ref to going overseas  it is a voluntary thing in the Reserves, also you must be atleast 18 an trades qualified an whatever pre-reqs required for your trade/position.

And in ref to weekend ex's, I don't believe a recruit can go on an FTX with their unit untill they are at a minimum BMQ qualified. May be dependent from unit to unit an dependent on the type or excercise.


----------



## ankhmor (15 Sep 2009)

CFR FCS

il ltry it out if i make it home in time. the chat room closes at rlly early.

BTW what i forgot to mention is that I have no intent of going overseas. The only reason I wanna go into reserves is to get training in case theres conscription.


----------



## Larkvall (15 Sep 2009)

Where do you live?

Maybe we can point you to some Reserve units?


----------



## ankhmor (16 Sep 2009)

toronto downotown
I actually know a base around my neighborhood but I just dont know their working hours.


----------



## Larkvall (16 Sep 2009)

Fort York or Moss Park?  I can PM you the nights they parade on.


----------



## ankhmor (16 Sep 2009)

um.. i dunno the name. its right by the lake. on google maps its marked as HMCS York.


----------



## Larkvall (16 Sep 2009)

ankhmor said:
			
		

> um.. i dunno the name. its right by the lake. on google maps its marked as HMCS York.



Okay. The Naval Reserves. They parade on Wednesdays from 7:30-10:30pm. 
I will PM you the phone number

You should also be close to Fort York Armoury I will send you some information for them also.


----------



## Larkvall (16 Sep 2009)

Here is a recent news story on the Naval Reserves.
It gives you an idea of some of the work they do.


http://thechronicleherald.ca/Metro/1140475.html


----------



## Loachman (16 Sep 2009)

ankhmor said:
			
		

> The only reason I wanna go into reserves is to get training in case theres conscription.



I have _*never*_ heard that reason before...

Conscription has rarely been used in Canada, and is not likely to ever be used again.

Even if it was, conscripts would be adequately trained as part of the process.

Join anyway. It can be very rewarding in many ways.


----------



## X-mo-1979 (16 Sep 2009)

If you worried for conscription  I would just wait until it happens.Training will be much quicker,standards more lax and overall it will be a much more pleasurable experience.

May I ask why your thinking about conscription?And how joining the reserves will benefit you if we start conscripting?


----------



## 1feral1 (16 Sep 2009)

ankhmor said:
			
		

> The only reason I wanna go into reserves is to get training in case theres conscription.



Wow. That caught me off guard.

The only reason eh?

Perhaps you should consider another part-time job?

OWDU


----------



## kratz (16 Sep 2009)

Here is the link to HMCS YORK. They have a full-time unit recruiter working Monday through Friday during office hours, 8am to 4pm. They had a really busy and successful year last year bringing in new recruits, so leave a message or email them.

As suggested above, once you know which trade(s) you are interested in, arrange to stop into the reserve unit(s) you are looking into to see how they work and be able to ask some questions directly to sailors/soldiers who have been working in those positions.

Remember, in most situations with the reserves you can request to stop your involvement with the reserves at any time. Asking questions and talking to members of the military is not a scary thing.


----------



## ankhmor (16 Sep 2009)

Talkin to military in russia is a scary thing. they just beat u up for fun. lol.

Conscription is my only reason because I strongly believe that ww3 is comin. And i was thinkin that if i get some kind of specialization i dont have to be the first one in front of a bullet.

Thank you guys for all our answers. they have been very helpful.

Thanks again.


----------



## ltmaverick25 (16 Sep 2009)

If WW3 ever truly did breakout, then I would suggest there would be no trade or MOC in the CF that would be safe from bullets.

If you want to join the military, you will have to accept the possibility of being wounded or killed.  Granted as a reservist who never volunteers for overseas duty the chances of this happening are slim, but, if the big war ever emerged, you would be going overseas with the rest of us.

I also would not go into the recruiting center saying things like this.


----------



## Loachman (16 Sep 2009)

You are from Russia?


----------



## X-mo-1979 (16 Sep 2009)

ltmaverick25 said:
			
		

> I also would not go into the recruiting center saying things like this.



I think he should.We always tell everyone to be honest with the recruiter.


----------



## Jarnhamar (16 Sep 2009)

ankhmor said:
			
		

> Talkin to military in russia is a scary thing. they just beat u up for fun. lol.
> 
> Conscription is my only reason because I strongly believe that ww3 is comin. And i was thinkin that if i get some kind of specialization i dont have to be the first one in front of a bullet.
> 
> ...



Who do you think is a bigger target. Some grunt with an M16 or some computer wise/specialist who the army has pumped tens of thousands of dollars into to train and who would be VERY hard to replace at a moments notice.

This bullets for you, superstar


----------



## ankhmor (16 Sep 2009)

Hey dont criticize my theory 
Anyways its rlly not the only reason. I mean at the least I'll probably get myself in proper physical condition.

To Flawed design
um... thats y i dont wanna be the grunt with m16. btw ill make a great computer specialist


----------



## CEEBEE501 (16 Sep 2009)

Unlimited liability

Requires Military members to carry out their lawfully assigned mission and tasks without regard to personal fear or danger. This may even mean loss of life

In no other profession in Canada including the police and fire services, can a member legally ordered in to harms way


Also please dont use "MSN speak" use full and proper words.


----------



## ankhmor (16 Sep 2009)

Thanks to everyone who actually answered my questions.

To everyone else:
Who the hell asked you to criticize my beliefs?
Call me coward, but honestly I don't feel like dying or getting shot at the age of 16. Maybe when I get older, I'll feel different about the whole issue.

CEEBEE501
I'll stop using MSN speak when you start using punctuation.


----------



## Redeye (16 Sep 2009)

Doesn't make you a coward, but if you are not willing to accept unlimited liability, which applies to every trade, then don't even bother going to see the recruiting centre.



			
				ankhmor said:
			
		

> Call me coward, but honestly I don't feel like dying or getting shot at the age of 16.


----------



## kratz (16 Sep 2009)

Remember in Canada, reservisits under the age of 18 can not be deployed to an active theatre (people shooting at you) without an act of Parliment being passed. At the moment the reality of that happening is reasonably remote. If you are between 16 to 18 years old, your application will also need to be signed by your parents.

**EDIT: To correct the age. ***

As a gentle reminder, the Milnet.ca (Army.ca, Navy.ca, Air-Force.ca) guidelines for "MSN Speak" and correct spelling  are very clear. These were agreed to be followed when signing up.


----------



## aesop081 (16 Sep 2009)

ankhmor said:
			
		

> Who the hell asked you to criticize my beliefs?



You posted on a public forum so you asked for it.



> I'll stop using MSN speak when you start using punctuation.



...and everyone will start answering your questions again when you stop being a douchenozzle.


----------



## Jarnhamar (16 Sep 2009)

ankhmor said:
			
		

> To Flawed design
> um... thats y i dont wanna be the grunt with m16. btw ill make a great computer specialist



Cool help me patch Dawn of War 2, I can't run it with windows xp


----------



## X-mo-1979 (16 Sep 2009)

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> You posted on a public forum so you asked for it.
> 
> ...and everyone will start answering your questions again when you stop being a douchenozzle.


I'm sorry but thats the funniest name I heard someone called all week.Douchenozzle.HA!

Anyway to the 16 yr old.Maybe you should wait a few years and think about joining.You will change and mature quite a bit in the next few years.And learn a lot more about yourself and the world.

I can only imagine what I would have typed coming here as a 16 yr old....except I didnt have a computer,internet,money...anyway.

Take some time,maybe look at Cadets etc.Good summer employment and skills,scouts as well is a awesome program.Placing my son in the scouts movement as soon as he's old enough.


----------



## Loachman (16 Sep 2009)

The pot and kettle routine was amusing - many people have room to improve. Lessons learned/to be learned: Don't use MSNspeak, and if one is going to criticize another for doing so, proofread, proofread, proofread, spellcheck, and proofread again before clicking on "Post". Now watch - there's a typo somewhere in this that I cannot see, just because I said that.

Aside from that, and the novel reason for joining that was stated, I think that he should continue with the application process. There is nothing _*wrong*_ with his reason, odd though it may appear to us, and I do not believe that anybody *has* to tell a recruiter why he/she wishes to join (correct me if I'm wrong; it's been a while). Reasons for joining, and reasons for continuing to serve, vary with the individual and usually evolve over time.

I didn't join for any particularly noble reason. I just liked running around in the woods and shooting and blowing things up.

I still like doing such things, and flying tactically, and other neat stuff that I cannot do anywhere else at any cost, but I've picked up other reasons to do this over time as well.

I do not see anything wrong with not wishing to deploy at this time, either. Either that will change, or he will decide that the CF is not a suitable career choice (both fine) or develop a REMF attitude (not so fine).

And should he eventually decide that this is not for him after all, the personal development achieved will still benefit society to some degree.

Other than the possibility of a premature, violent, and hideous death or maiming, there is no downside to this.

(Sure enough, I left a "d" out.)


----------



## PMedMoe (16 Sep 2009)

Loachman said:
			
		

> Now watch - there's a typo somewhere in this that I cannot see, just because I said that.





			
				Loachman said:
			
		

> I *din't* join for any particularly noble reason.



There's one.


----------



## Otis (17 Sep 2009)

Ankhmor:

Seeing as you are here in Toronto, I want you to come in and see the PO1 in charge of the front desk reception.

He will be MORE than happy to discuss with you WW3, Conscription, Deployments, Service, Honor, Duty, Specialization and anything else you'd like.

He will be also more than happy to sort out your misinformation and straighten out your way of thinking in order to assist you in having a succesful application to and a successful career in the canadian Forces.

FDO: This one's for you!

Otis


----------



## FDO (17 Sep 2009)

Thanks Otis, Don't forget I know your boss!!!

On another note by all means come on in and have a chat. I'd be glad to help you with any questions or concerns you may have. Believe it or not, that's my current job. 

 You will be asked if you have any issues with deploying or using a weapon to defend yourself or anyone in your care. At that time you can vent your concerns. The only occupation in the CF where you are NOT required to fight or use a weapon is Chaplin. Everyone else gets a gun!!

As for proper spelling, my spell check doesn't work on my computer in the office so I'll appologise now and everyone will have to live with my only shortfall, Spelling!  (not a word Otis)


----------



## Larkvall (17 Sep 2009)

I think recruiters must hear it all. At the Toronto centre the recruiters and visitors sit close together. When I dropped off my completed application and was waiting for the recruiter to open a file for me I couldn't help but hear some odd stuff from the visitor beside me.

1) He was thinking of becoming an officer in the combat arms but he didn't want to be deployed to Afghanistan.
2) He wanted to know if his creative painting talents could be of use in the CF.
3) He didn't like the idea of having to exercise with other people.

The recruiter talking to him didn't even flinch. Stone faced all the way. Don't play poker with recruiters!
Don't hesitate to recruiters anything!


----------



## mariomike (17 Sep 2009)

FDO said:
			
		

> The only occupation in the CF where you are NOT required to fight or use a weapon is Chaplin. Everyone else gets a gun!!



I remember in the movie 12 O'Clock High when the Padre become infected with enough blood-lust to sneak a mission as a waist-gunner in a B-17.
"I think I got a piece of one!"
"Theirs or *ours*?!  ;D


----------



## dapaterson (17 Sep 2009)

FDO said:
			
		

> You will be asked if you have any issues with deploying or using a weapon to defend yourself or anyone in your care. At that time you can vent your concerns. The only occupation in the CF where you are NOT required to fight or use a weapon is Chaplin. Everyone else gets a gun!!



Yeah, the Chaplins get a little moustache and a black bowler hat.


----------



## FDO (17 Sep 2009)

What about a cane?


----------



## Loachman (17 Sep 2009)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> There's one.



I was fixing it even as you were typing. I always proofread one more time after posting - because such things happen, and usually at the worst time.


----------



## FDO (17 Sep 2009)

20/20 hindsight. Got to like it!!


----------



## PMedMoe (18 Sep 2009)

Loachman said:
			
		

> I was fixing it even as you were typing. I always proofread one more time after posting - because such things happen, and usually at the worst time.



I usually preview before posting but I also have the spell check activated on my computer.   ;D


----------



## FDO (18 Sep 2009)

Spellcheck doesn't work on my office computer. I'm trying to get an RMS clerk posted in as my spellchecker, proofreader, typer, etc. So far I've met with heavy reistance both from command and the clerks here. I don't understand why!!


----------

